# Anyone got a history on this building?



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

I stumbled on this building at a garage sale and it looked like it was just meant to be G scale.

Any manufacturer? Any other parts or other buildings?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

It's a mailbox. I've seen it every now and then at various retailers over the past 15 years or so. I don't know if there are other buildings/mailboxes in the series, or if this is the only one that the manufacturer made. Don't know who made it. 

Later, 

K


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I did find a similar barn-shaped mailbox made by a company called Flambeau. (google Flambeau Mailbox). I don't know if the same company made the general store mailbox or not. I'm still looking... 

Later, 

K


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah! It all makes sense now. One end is screwed on. Looks like it opened at one time.

Mailbox or not. Still fun. 

Thanks


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Very much so. Dad's got one on his railroad, and I've got just the spot on mine if I ever see one again.  

Later, 

K


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe make it a model post office? 

There was a bird feeder at Tractor Supply Ccompany a few years back that for all the world looked like a US style flagstop depot....


----------



## coolhand (Jan 7, 2008)

I got one of the yellow bird feeders at Ace HW. Removed the base and even cut out the windows and replaced with clear plastic. 
I put a solar light in the roof. It has a Barber shop, General Store, Gun Smith, Feed and Grain Tobaconist and Stage stop.Turned 
out pretty nice. I'd post a pict. but not into that yet


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I almost forgot...... 

25 odd years ago, my (late) mother had a plastic covered bridge birdfeeder. I think it was Rubbermaid or the like. It was all brown, had nice latticework on the sides, a shake roof, and a cupola to remove to add birdfeed. The "voids" were covered with a dark translucent plastic inner bin that held the birdfeed inside. 

Anyhow, when she replaced it (racoons and squirrels had chewed away much of the translucent plastic to get at the feed) I got it, and after removing the translucent plastic and some cutting, it ended up on the railway with the Mamod somehow. Much cheaper than Pola but still UV resistant plastic! 

Interesting that there is a disconnect of the fusion of form and function found by railway modellers with household items to use them for their intended form and not the manufactured function. 

Walter Gropius would be so proud!


----------

